# You Asked for Them...Pics of the Birthday Girl



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I can't join the Nikon gang... because I took these with my Canon!

Here is Posh picture overload from her first birthday. She's wearing the dress sent by Tammy from Petflys (it's really cute and says "who's your baby?") and you can see her new carrier which was also sent by the nice folks at Petflys. It's a lot roomier, she can stand up in it, so for longer trips I will definitely use the bigger one!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What beautiful girls you have, Amy!
Those pics are fantastic. The "violet" pic is very cool.

And I'm thinking I need to start a thread about house pics. Because from all your pics, I know I'd just LOVE your home!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Posh is so adorable!
Somehow I missed her birthday thread~ So~ Happy Birthday Posh!!
What type of flooring do you have? It looks great! 
We are on the hunt to replace our flooring, but hubby and I can't seem to agree. He wants new carpet (umm....6 dogs and puppies? yikes!) I want to do wood laminate~~ (which he hates) UGH! :frusty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of your girls, Amy! I don't know how I missed Posh's 1st birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY, POSH!! arty:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the house and girl compliments Tritia. Sometimes I think we live in a "nothing matches crazy little mish mash house," so it's nice to hear compliments. I guess we're (and by that I mean I) are very eclectic and a little bit nuts!

Katie we have a concrete floor, it's the original cement that they poured as a foundation for the house, since we don't have a basement (although I imagine you don't really have too many basements in CA?!). My husband paid $300 for some sort of chemical stain stuff that he did himself, I guess this can be difficult to do, but he's one of those annoying people that do everything well the first time. E.g. he built our house, and did all the landscaping and he isn't a builder, he's an art teacher who reads books and internet articles and then goes and does it!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Posh!!

Amy, what beautiful pictures! Your daughter is adorable and I love the picture where it looks like Miss Posh is smiling up at you!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Miss Posh is such a pretty girl. Happy birthday!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Posh is beautiful! Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Your pictures are beautiful. Gotta love that girl!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

GREAT photos, Amy!!!:biggrin1: :yo:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Posh!!!!!!!!!!!! What beautiful pictures.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Posh!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a beautiful little birthday girl. I love her new bag also. Your daughter is just precious and I want her hair !!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures of pretty babies!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great photos, Amy! I, too, missed Posh's birthday thread  Oh well, better late than never...

arty: Happy Birthday, Posh!!! arty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are great pictures. And I love the stained concrete floor too.

OK, and I'm totally ordering stuff from petflys from now on. You ordered the dress and got the carrier as a birthday gift? That's awesome!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great Birthday pictures of Posh Amy, she is just too adorable.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the pictures, Amy....I seriously need to come stay with you for awhile so you can teach me how to use my camera! I've always been a Nikon person and now with my Canon, I'm wondering if I made a mistake! I'm just not thrilled and I know it's not the camera, it's me!! I swear, the pictures I take with my digital elph are sharper than they are with the 40D and that's not right!!
Anyway, your shots are great and I love your house.....geez, I hate artsie people!! LOL!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pictures! Miss Posh is adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I just found this thread!!! looks like Posh had a great day!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Posh! You look beautiful in your party dress.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Lovely pictures of Posh and your daughter. I love the carrier!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, I am so sorry to finally get to this thread now, but wow! What great shots of Miss Posh and Violet! Love them all. That Posh is just gorgeous. I love her 'streaks', she is really beautiful and unique in her coloring.

Looks like she was a spoiled little b'day girl. Nice to see.


----------



## Taz' Mom (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! I cannot imagine Taz ever being that immaculately sleek and groomed looking. He seems to be a ragamuffin despite a daily combing. What a cutie!


----------

